# Ipod détécté mais mal identifié



## Lindada_94 (14 Mars 2010)

Je tiens à dire que je n'ai pas de mac mais aucun forum ne me renseigne à propos de mon ipod et itunes :hein:
J'ai fais l'achat d'un ipod nano 5g et voici mon problème :  lorsque je le connecte itunes me marque : ipod détecté mais pas  correctement identifié et que je dois réessayer de le brancher . Donc  bien sûr j'ai fais environ toutes les astuces de apple et aucune ne  marche , je pense à une histoire de drivers sur mon pc car mon ipod  marche sur un autre pc . 
Que faire svp .*


----------

